# Spycraft G.I. Joe PbP (I'm recruiting at this time! GMs and players!)



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2003)

Okay this is something I've helped to do before, and played, while on another message board, but the idea or at least the system, has been redefined as it use to use straight d20 Modern...  I believe there is a better system(s) out their and even though my system was rejected by the this poll as was discussed in this thread Here I want to run this game.  So I'm now running it with the spycraft d20 system and rules.

What I need from you
I'm looking for people who are familiar with both GI Joe and spycraft, but mainly the former.  I'm very new to this system; in fact my books are still in the mail.  If you’re looking just for spycraft type game I'm not sure if this will be for you as:

_GI Joe is the codename for American's daring, highly trained special mission force.  It's purpose, to defend human freedom against Cobra-a ruthless, terrorist organization determined to rule the world._

Translation:  The odds will not be pretty and will almost certainly never be in your favor, but it should be fun. 

I don't expect recruiting to ever stop and this might be end up being the main thread for that, and other mission OOC threads pop up here and their as needed.  So if you see a good list of characters drop and recruit your favorites.

I’m also looking for people who would also want to GM/DM a GI Joe pbp and not just play, they wouldn't get much if any favorable treatment, but they would be first in line to help with house rules and the creation of the major cobra bad guys.  Also If I find one other GM/DM than I get to play at the very least.   Also more DM/GM would mean that those that had missed out on earlier mission would get to play while not having to wait for my game to finish as I expect this to be sort of popular, or so I hope so. *fingers crossed*


There are more than 135 Joes just from 1982-1990 that would be playable so there are more then enough for everyone.  (Note: only one established Joe per a person but I will be allowing a secondary at this time.)

Also if we get enough GMs/DMs I expect that people will get an old childhood dream, a GI Joe they designed on their own.  (With this system I think any established Joe will be a PL 10, and the “homegrown” or  “green shirts” will be a PL 8 or PL9.  I do this so that established Joes will not be devalued, but your green shirt will advance and could pass established Joes in PL eventually.


Note: I'm still remodeling this space, hence the old out of date poll.  If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask but please note that their is still allot of stuff that’s not finial and small changes might happen.

And no I don't have a clue what the first mission will be.  

PS Ignore the poll.  I'm also trying to get it removed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2003)

*Real Joes and their players*

All the Joes created by Hasbro are unique; hence a players list for them has been formed.  When you claim your primary and your secondary please distinguish them for me in some manner, example:


Brother Shatterstone, *Torpedo*, Salvo

In the above manner my primary is bold, failure to do this can lead to heartache, as I will assume that the first one listed is your primary.


Name;    Primary      /        Secondary
BS; Torpedo / Salvo
Grayh;  Rock n' Roll  /  Stalker
Samurai Jack31;  Beach Head / Dusty 
Mordhiem;   Tripwire / Backblast
Duzzard;  Lowlight  /  Recoil
Douane; Spirit / Rip Cord
Roy; Falcon / Duke
Snakesau; Sci-Fi / Shockwave
Nuke261; Tunnel Rat / Mercer
blackshirt5; Hit & Run / Law and Order
NekoAli; Scarlett
Keia; Ambush / Red Spot

Snake eyes will be handled at a later time but if you want him please state as such and pick two other characters

For those of you who are unsure of what Joes you want to play please take a look: here 

All the filecard for all the Joes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2003)

*Codenames Reserved (greenshirts)*

This thread is for codenames reserved for player created Joes, greenshirts for short.

BS, Duster
Garyh, Red Glare
Douane, Ravine
blackshirt5 ,Twilight


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2003)

*Characters reserved for NPC status*

This is the list of characters who's functions will be needed by the DMs/GMs so their play status is pretty much null in void.

Hawl  (Commanding Officer)
Ace (Pilot fixed wing)
Wild Bill (Pilot Hello)
Keel Haul (Commander USS Flag)
Payload (Astronaut)
Sgt. Slaughter (Drill Instructor)
The Fridge  (Physical Training Instructor)

Possible others to fallow...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2003)

*DMs/GMs List*

This is a current list of DMs/GMs any questions should be directed to him.

Brother Shatterstone
Nuke261 

Honrable mention
Grayh, my moderator lackey and my number 1, he's in charge of the whole PbP forum so he should be able to help you also.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

*Current Missions*

Current Missions

None


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

*Out of Commission Joes*

Out of Commission Joes


Dead
None, yet 


Serious injured
None, yet


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2003)

Alas, I do not have the books for SpyCraft.  If someone would make me a PC, I'd play.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Alas, I do not have the books for SpyCraft.  If someone would make me a PC, I'd play.



Mine are on order from FRP...  I will need to read and head them and probably need a spycraft rules lawyer in the group (have you ever heard a rules lawyer requested?   )  but we will go that way it looks.  You wanted Scarlett right?   

But I don't have an issue with you not having the books.  Hopefully everyone else will though.


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, Scarlet's a very deep character! 

Yeah, if I can outline what sort of character I want rules-wise and someone volunteer to make him/her for me, I'm happy to play.

(As an aside, I'm hoping another M&M game will start soon!  Dang, that's an awesome system!)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Hey, Scarlet's a very deep character!
> 
> Yeah, if I can outline what sort of character I want rules-wise and someone volunteer to make him/her for me, I'm happy to play.
> 
> (As an aside, I'm hoping another M&M game will start soon!  Dang, that's an awesome system!)



I agree on all counts, the worst thing about Scarlett is her choice in men... :rollseyes:

Do me a favor and cut the poll out if this thread?  I think I can fell comfortable enough with opening recruitment.


Oh yeah who do you want?


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2003)

Removing the poll is out of my hands, alas.  Either that, or I need to find that setting on my Secret Decoder Ring.

Perhaps a new thread is in order?

As for PC, I'm interested in either Rock n' Roll or Stalker.  For an original character, I'm thinking perhaps a heavy weapons expert code-named Red Glare.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Removing the poll is out of my hands, alas.  Either that, or I need to find that setting on my Secret Decoder Ring.
> 
> Perhaps a new thread is in order?
> 
> As for PC, I'm interested in either Rock n' Roll or Stalker.  For an original character, I'm thinking perhaps a heavy weapons expert code-named Red Glare.



Hmmm I find your lack of power disturbing.  Here kitty kitty kitty!   

All forget it!  With space being at a premium I don't want to take anymore space up so it can stay there.  (Maybe I'll get some votes that way.  )


Original character name is noted.  (I'll make a list here soon)

At the moment I only plan on everyone having one real Joe...  But since your suppose to be a god, though I see no godlike powers, I let you claim to.  Maybe I'll claim to too.  There is a catch to this though.  You have a primary (which you need to name) if someone else joins and they want your secondary you have to give them up no questions asked.

If your secondary is in a game your primary is up for grabs.  (I do this as some people do not match up well for every mission type, but i don't want to punish people for their tastes nor their desire to play.)


Oh yeah I do my reserves also. Torpedo and Salvo (secondary) original name: duster (though that might change)


----------



## Morgenstern (Oct 22, 2003)

If it'll help, I'll be your rules lawyer .

On the bright side, I can turn -new- rulings directly into errata for the game .

I'll be out of town this week, so I might not get back to you instantly, but if you mail me any questions that come up at shiba_toma@mindspring.com you should be able to get the straight answer!

Looking forward to seeing how this works,


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

Morgenstern said:
			
		

> If it'll help, I'll be your rules lawyer .
> 
> On the bright side, I can turn -new- rulings directly into errata for the game .
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan.   And don't worry I expect this to take awhile to get off the ground.

Did you want to play and if so did you have any Joes in mind?


----------



## Morgenstern (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know that'll I'll have time to play regularly... but I might be able to help stat up the bad guys . Maybe cameo as a particualy tough Iron Grenadier who keeps coming back to haunt the heroes... Though Firefly or Scrap Iron would be fun too .

I posted an announcement over on the Spycraft Forum just to let folks know you're here. You might get a few more inquires .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

Morgenstern said:
			
		

> I don't know that'll I'll have time to play regularly...



Well I do appreciate your honesty, though I am disappointed.  You can squeeze in a few posts a week?  A single PbP game doesn't take much time at all from ones day.


			
				Morgenstern said:
			
		

> but I might be able to help stat up the bad guys . Maybe cameo as a particualy tough Iron Grenadier who keeps coming back to haunt the heroes... Though Firefly or Scrap Iron would be fun too .



You have time to help stat up bad guys but no time to play?   Why don't you just resive one Joe for now just in case you do have time to play.  

I do agree that a Cobra PbP could be of equally rewarding...  



			
				Morgenstern said:
			
		

> I posted an announcement over on the Spycraft Forum just to let folks know you're here. You might get a few more inquires .



Cool, thanks I had no idea there was a forum...  I should have though.  I should also hit up a few GI Joe boards I know.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

garyh, ahem I mean number one    , if you could be so kind and delete your posts between the start of this thread to the "Out of Commission Joes" post (post #10) I would be soooo happy. 

And I think we have the place almost cleaned up.


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2003)

I would like to play; I have only the Spycraft corebook, though.

Do I understand this right?

We are supposed to choose 2 original Joes (one primary, one secondary) and a greenshirt Joe of our own design?

[EDIT: Duh! Just reread the thread and of course everything's clear now.  (Wrote this offline and took my time with it, so I had the old version of the thread.)]


For the Joes: "Classic" era or "New Age / Rebirth" era?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> I would like to play; I have only the Spycraft corebook, though.
> 
> Do I understand this right?
> 
> ...



Corebook should be good enough, if not others will be around to assist.  

Joes I should have been more clear on that part.  I don't mind any GI Joe that has a file card, no 1960's stuff, though to be honest if you can give me details I would probaly alow it.  I would rather avoid some of the neo colored Joes even if "it's a glories color".  Theirs also some real cool Joes from the Joe vs. Cobra series and I would hate to not have them in the game

Any help?


----------



## Douane (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks!

Didn't notice the edits until after posting, so everything's clear now!

Now it's just to find two good Joes. (goes off in search)



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would rather avoid some of the neo colored Joes even if "it's a glories color".




What!? No "Eco-force" Joes?   


Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> What!? No "Eco-force" Joes?




Nope, no Eco-Force or Ninja Force   Though I'm more than happy to let someone play a UK repaint like Quarrel for example.

This place might help you find the joe you want to play: here 

As they have All the filecard for all the Joes and they also have all the action Figures/vehicles/accessory too.


----------



## Samurai Jack31 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Count me in...*

for *Beach Head* with Dusty as a secondary choice.  I can't wait to get this bad larry started again...

Oh yeah, I'll need someone to make my character, as I have no dough to buy yet another gaming system.


----------



## Samurai Jack31 (Oct 22, 2003)

Samurai Jack31 said:
			
		

> for *Beach Head* with Dusty as a secondary choice.  I can't wait to get this bad larry started again...
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll need someone to make my character, as I have no dough to buy yet another gaming system.




BTW, how will you notify everyone the game's on?


----------



## Mordhiem (Oct 22, 2003)

Me, me, me!  Oooh, so many Joes to choose from... 

Primary Joe: *Tripwire*
Secondary Joe: Backblast

www.yojoe.com is a GREAT resource.


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2003)

Morgenstern said:
			
		

> If it'll help, I'll be your rules lawyer .
> 
> On the bright side, I can turn -new- rulings directly into errata for the game .
> 
> ...




Morgenstern!  I notice your location...  check out the Northern California Gameday thread...  we'd love to have you there!


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Honrable mention
> Grayh, my moderator lackey and my number 1, he's in charge of the whole PbP forum so he should be able to help you also.




Lackey?!?  The least you can do is spell my user name right!


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> garyh, ahem I mean number one    , if you could be so kind and delete your posts between the start of this thread to the "Out of Commission Joes" post (post #10) I would be soooo happy.
> 
> And I think we have the place almost cleaned up.




Done, at great sacrifice to my post count.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

Samurai Jack31 said:
			
		

> BTW, how will you notify everyone the game's on?



I'm planning on starting a thread on the old board, well when I figure the best forum to post on their, I figure most of the big names got the same email as you did.  If not I can always do a whole lot of posting as I updated the old signature.  

Check and double check on the characters, as for making them shouldn't be an issue I think we will find people dedicated enough to make allot of them.  If not I will handle it.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd like to give it a shot. 

I'll go with Lowlight as primary, with Recoil as the second choice. I'll have to get my Spycraft books to stat them up. 10th level right?

buzzard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Lackey?!?  The least you can do is spell my user name right!



Nonmber one, I'm sorry I didn't mean to spell your name wrong.   (Well at least the first time)

I'm sure your post count where survive...  I had no idea that deleteing posts could take away from your post count.  Have you or the other moderators ever thought about deleting a large number of Crothian's posts?  

Buzzard, thanks for joining!   As for levels, I honestly do not know right now, I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my books.  The old way (aka previous message board) consisted of a rank/level table, obviously the higher your Joes rank the more levels you had.  (Note: An officer is not necessary higher than enlisted) of course I’m not sure if I will incorporate it again but I might.  I do like the idea but it could be seen to lead to power gaming.

Mordhiem, check and check.  Welcome aboard!  Do you have the book(s) in question?


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone,

can we put down a conditional choice?

I've been thinking about "Spirit", but don't know if Spycraft offers the possibility to portray his sixth sense accurately.

What about vehicle-based joes, ie. drivers, gunners, etc.? Should we first look among the infantry Joes?

What about the "canon" history; ie. when does this game happen? Toward the end of the first active phase, after re-installment, other?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> can we put down a conditional choice?
> 
> I've been thinking about "Spirit", but don't know if Spycraft offers the possibility to portray his sixth sense accurately.



I don't want to get into a ton of people with three Joes, but I don't see why not in this case, but I can almost promises you we will find some way to make Spirit work.  


			
				Douane said:
			
		

> What about vehicle-based joes, ie. drivers, gunners, etc.? Should we first look among the infantry Joes?



Vehicle Joes will work just fine, well the better part of them at least will.  I will be getting the wheelman guide so that should help us even more.  



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> What about the "canon" history; ie. when does this game happen? Toward the end of the first active phase, after re-installment, other?



I'm not going to pin down a time frame but somewhere around the end of the first active phase.  That way no one needs to take negatives do to age.


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't want to get into a ton of people with three Joes, but I don't see why not in this case, but I can almost promises you we will find some way to make Spirit work.




Excuse me for being dense, but what do you mean by "[...] with three Joes [...]"? (I haven't chosen any yet, so I should fall well within the two Joes + greenshirt limits. Or am I misunderstanding something here?)


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Excuse me for being dense, but what do you mean by "[...] with three Joes [...]"? (I haven't chosen any yet, so I should fall well within the two Joes + greenshirt limits. Or am I misunderstanding something here?)



My fault, I figured if you where asking for a provisional Joe that you had two real Joes already in mind.


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry, my mistake.

I had been more thinking along the line of "Spirit" as one of my two choices, with him being replaced by another Joe, if his peculiar abilites can't be worked out in Sypcraft.



> "that you had two real Joes already in mind."



It it were that easy!  I've been going all day through the more obscure Joes to find suitable choices, and I've only narrowed it down to 4. (Sigh) Though Choices ahead! 


Folkert


----------



## buzzard (Oct 23, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sorry, my mistake.
> 
> I had been more thinking along the line of "Spirit" as one of my two choices, with him being replaced by another Joe, if his peculiar abilites can't be worked out in Sypcraft.
> 
> Folkert




I believe the Shadowforce Archer book should be able to cover such things. However I don't own that book presently. I might pick it up if I see it in the used area (being as though I don't use that sort of stuff in my SC campaign). It covers magic and psychic abilities. 

Morgenstern will be able to give you a good idea of what is and isn't possible, he is the rules expert on Spycraft. 


buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Buzzard, thanks for joining!   As for levels, I honestly do not know right now, I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my books.  The old way (aka previous message board) consisted of a rank/level table, obviously the higher your Joes rank the more levels you had.  (Note: An officer is not necessary higher than enlisted) of course I’m not sure if I will incorporate it again but I might.  I do like the idea but it could be seen to lead to power gaming.




I think it would be best if you simply decided on a fixed level to start people at. It would have to be regulated by what abilities you want to be able to demonstrate. Being a reasonably competent Spycraft person (Morgenstern makes me look like a newbie) I could give you some recommendations. I had heard the 10th level thing being bandied about somewhere (maybe the Spycraft board). Truthfully that would provide for a nice placing in terms of providing people with a good quantity of their abilities. The Joes, IIRC, were supposed to be quite competent. By virtue of this I think starting at low level would not reflect their competence. I'd personally start no lower than maybe 5th. 

buzzard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> I had been more thinking along the line of "Spirit" as one of my two choices, with him being replaced by another Joe, if his peculiar abilites can't be worked out in sypcraft.






			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> I believe the Shadowforce Archer book should be able to cover such things. However I don't own that book presently. I might pick it up if I see it in the used area (being as though I don't use that sort of stuff in my SC campaign). It covers magic and psychic abilities.



I should be picking that book up this week...  Walden Books is have a great sale right how, buy 4 books get the 5th one free.  (Anything in the store.)  I'm just waiting for a two of the tree books I'm wanting from WoTC to come in.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> It it were that easy!  I've been going all day through the more obscure Joes to find suitable choices, and I've only narrowed it down to 4. (Sigh) Though Choices ahead!




Was for me I could pick 6 or 7 Joes of the top of my head that I wouldn't mind playing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I think it would be best if you simply decided on a fixed level to start people at. It would have to be regulated by what abilities you want to be able to demonstrate. Being a reasonably competent Spycraft person (Morgenstern makes me look like a newbie) I could give you some recommendations.



I would be more than happy to hear them.   It's probaly going to be around 4-5 Joes (Limit one per player) agaist a large unknown number of stock cobra trops of verious types with the possible of a few named cobras that would be of around equal level (Destro, Baroness, Firefly, Zartan, etc.)



			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> I had heard the 10th level thing being bandied about somewhere (maybe the Spycraft board). Truthfully that would provide for a nice placing in terms of providing people with a good quantity of their abilities. The Joes, IIRC, were supposed to be quite competent. By virtue of this I think starting at low level would not reflect their competence. I'd personally start no lower than maybe 5th.




Green shirts would be starting at no lower than 5th level, and as much as I like the idea of equal character levels there is a thing called "The privilege of rank."  I'm still thinking on it but I'm think the difference in levels from E4, their are a tad few Joes at that lowly rank, to 0-8 is going to be relatively small.  Maybe 1-2 levels at max.  So Lowest level would be 8 and the highest level would be 10.  Still not offical though.


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I believe the Shadowforce Archer book should be able to cover such things. However I don't own that book presently. I might pick it up if I see it in the used area (being as though I don't use that sort of stuff in my SC campaign). It covers magic and psychic abilities.
> 
> Morgenstern will be able to give you a good idea of what is and isn't possible, he is the rules expert on Spycraft.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip, buzzard. I lost touch with the schedule and nature of published sourcebooks when I couldn't even get a basic spycraft game together here, no matter what I tried. Unfortunately, this also means I won't be able to get the SF Archer sourcebook, as I'm no longer in the position to buy supplements I've no chance of using.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2003)

Enough meandering, finally made my choice: 

Primary: *Spirit*
Secondary: Rip Cord

Greenshirt: Ravine


(Can't resist the chance play Spirit )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Can't resist the chance play Spirit




Good choices!  And trust me we will make sure he's fun to play also. 


Everyone else if you’re interested in playing Snake Eyes please say so...  If you've already made choice don't worry you'll still have them till after you find out rather or not you have Snake Eyes.  When that happens you'll have to give up your secondary or for whatever reason your primary.  If you’re new and want SE say so and pick to other peoples. (Primary and Secondary)


----------



## buzzard (Oct 23, 2003)

I guess I need a green shirt as well eh? Well how about Pa Duece? He'll be a .50 Cal Heavy Machinegunner.  (Hence Pa Duece who is married to Ma Duece). 

buzzard


----------



## Mordhiem (Oct 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mordhiem, check and check. Welcome aboard! Do you have the book(s) in question?




Yep, I've got Spycraft corebook and limited access to all of the silver books.

As for levels, I think we should just start out at the same level, somewhere between 8 and 12. Both beacuase officers aren't neccesarily more talented than their subordinates (remeber, *every* Joe is a super expert at what they do) and also, it just eliminates any feelings of 'unfairness' amongst the players.

As for Snake Eyes... well, I don't want to play _him_, but could I play Storm Shadow? Pretty please?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Mordhiem said:
			
		

> Yep, I've got Spycraft corebook and limited access to all of the silver books.



Good!  Silver books I'm gussing is the archer series?



			
				Mordhiem said:
			
		

> As for levels, I think we should just start out at the same level, somewhere between 8 and 12. Both beacuase officers aren't neccesarily more talented than their subordinates (remeber, *every* Joe is a super expert at what they do) and also, it just eliminates any feelings of 'unfairness' amongst the players.



As a member of the US Navy I can vouch for the officer and subordinate clause their...  But I also like the idea of their being a true chain of command (DID I JUST SAY THAT? SOMEONE SHOOT ME!) and off setting levels would help to show that.  Well shall see though and we might put it to a vote.



			
				Mordhiem said:
			
		

> As for Snake Eyes... well, I don't want to play _him_, but could I play Storm Shadow? Pretty please?



Sure I'm always looking for qualified DMs/GMs shall I sign you up?


----------



## Douane (Oct 23, 2003)

Brother S.,

thanks!

I'm sure we can get "Spirit" to work somehow. 



One question, though: "somewhere near the end of the first active phase"
I assume this would be after the events of Marvel #145 which returns Destro, Zartan and eventually Storm Shadow and the Baroness back into the Cobra fold?


Folkert


----------



## buzzard (Oct 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good!  Silver books I'm gussing is the archer series?




Silver=generic for any campaign
Black= Shadowforce Archer



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As a member of the US Navy I can vouch for the officer and subordinate clause their...  But I also like the idea of their being a true chain of command (DID I JUST SAY THAT? SOMEONE SHOOT ME!) and off setting levels would help to show that.  Well shall see though and we might put it to a vote.




I think we can maintain the chain of command without worrying about levels. I have worked for people who didn't know much before. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As a member of the US Navy I can vouch for the officer and subordinate clause their...  But I also like the idea of their being a true chain of command (DID I JUST SAY THAT? SOMEONE SHOOT ME!) and off setting levels would help to show that.  Well shall see though and we might put it to a vote.




I remember having the chain of command be more fluid...  Sure, Stalker outranks Snow Job and has final say on things, but if they're on an Arctic mission, Snow Job leads.

I favor equal levels, but I have Stalker and Rock n' Roll, and I think Hawk, Duke and Falcon are the only guys who outrank Stalker, so I'd at least get a higher level guy if you go that route.


----------



## Roy (Oct 23, 2003)

Roy, here in response to that PM on Sgt. Savage.

Okay sign me up one of these Joe Rps has to last.

Yeah I'm familiar with the subject but not the system.  I can do Old WEG Starwars and Palladium but not this one.  While I didn't mention it that much on Sgt. Savage I've been an upper GM (as rpg go) on for another quasi-military message board rpg for about 3 years.  I can provide help if needed on infostructure and organization from my experience of what I  know that works but on resolving combat posts you're on you're own.


----------



## Douane (Oct 24, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> I favor equal levels, but I have Stalker and Rock n' Roll, and I think Hawk, Duke and Falcon are the only guys who outrank Stalker, so I'd at least get a higher level guy if you go that route.




Well, technically there are some more Joes who outrank Stalker:
(Doing this by memory and without ever seeing the cartoon so some are bound to be missing.  )

Several of the pilots (including Ace (?) and Ghostrider (Major))
Psyche-Out (Lt. IIRC)
Keel-Haul (Admiral)
Payload (Colonel)
Torpedo, Wild Bill and Flint (all Warrant Officers)


Folkert


----------



## garyh (Oct 24, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Well, technically there are some more Joes who outrank Stalker:
> (Doing this by memory and without ever seeing the cartoon so some are bound to be missing.  )
> 
> Several of the pilots (including Ace (?) and Ghostrider (Major))
> ...




Okay, okay, you win! 

I was thinking in terms of more regular guys in the comics.  And I meant Flint, not Falcon (darn higher-ups with the same letter name!), though since Falcon is a Lt. he'd also outrank most.


----------



## Douane (Oct 24, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Okay, okay, you win!*
> 
> I was thinking in terms of more regular guys in the comics.  And I meant Flint, not Falcon (darn higher-ups with the same letter name!), though since Falcon is a Lt. he'd also outrank most.




Wasn't meant that way! (But I think you already know that.  )


Still your point stands, though. If there really have been over 135 Joes in all years, there are not many who could order Stalker around. (Probably the bouns for being a "Joe of the first hour".) Also many of the ones I named a kinda specialists, ie. Pilots, Psychiatrist, "Space Joe" and Commander of the U.S.S. Flagg. In addition I can't really imagine Flint or Torpedo ordering Duke (and Stalker) around.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 24, 2003)

Just so that everyone sees what we're talking about, a list of ranks, pulled from the filecards (Years in brackets indicate the first occurence of a rank (or first appearance of the Joe).):

Torpedo:
WO-4 ('83)
WO-5 ('97)
WO-4 ('98)

Salvo:
E-7 ('90)

Rock'n Roll:
E-5 ('82)
E-6 ('89)
E-7 ('97)

Stalker:
E-5 ('82)
E-7 ('89)
E-8 ('97)
E-7 ('02)

Beach Head:
E-6 ('86)
E-7 ('02)

Dusty:
E-4 ('84)
E-5 ('91)
E-4 ('00)

Tripwire:
E-4 ('83)

Backblast:
E-5 ('89)

Lowlight:
E-6 ('86)

Recoil:
E-5 ('89)

Spirit:
E-4 ('84)
E-5 ('89)
E-6 (‘92)



Hmmm. looks like Stalker, Torpedo and Dusty managed to get demoted. 

Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay if I don't hear protest soon we will do equal levels it is after all less work for me




			
				garyh said:
			
		

> I favor equal levels, but I have Stalker and Rock n' Roll, and I think Hawk, Duke and Falcon are the only guys who outrank Stalker, so I'd at least get a higher level guy if you go that route.



Ahh do you want the honest truth on this...?     The list that outranks you is long but distinguished. 


Rock and Roll is a "lowly” E7.
Stalker is slightly better off at E9 but still needs to fallow the orders of officers...

The chain of command as far as I can tell.
Note: Officer always out ranks enlisted though personal authority can change that.  In order highest to lowest: Officer; Warrant Officer, Enlisted

Officers
Hawk (O9*)
Keel Haul (O9)
Payload (O6)
Ace (O6*)

Warrant Officers
W05 Flint *, Torpedo x,
W04 Wild Bill

Enlisted
E9: Sci-Fi*, Beachhead*, Gung Ho*, Stalker * probably more
E8: Scarlett*, Shipwreck*, Snake Eyes*, 
E7: Rock N Roll *, Salvo, Lady Jaye*, Sprit
E6 and below their is just to many to list

* This is from the Battle Files sourcebook
x Rank no longer exisist in the US Navy and his rank has recanted back to W04

Also note that when we start giving people their ranks I'm going with the highest they have ever had.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

well it looks like if I had waited 5 minutes I wouldn't had to type anything.


----------



## Douane (Oct 24, 2003)

I've no problems with unequal levels, especially if there's only a span of two.



Brother S.,

the ranks from the Battlefiles are for the reinstated Joes, right? That's probably why they are so high up, as they're now more in command role.


Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Douane, all major cobra players are indeed evil...  We play from their who know where it when end up.  (But they will stay NPC and their loyalties are at the digression of the DMs/GMs.)

Roy, welcome aboard, do you want duke or are you going to surprise me?   Secondary?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> the ranks from the Battlefiles are for the reinstated Joes, right? That's probably why they are so high up, as they're now more in command role.



yes and yes.   Some of them jumped awhole lot, scarlett jumped 3 and a few jumped like 2.


----------



## Douane (Oct 24, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Douane, all major cobra players are indeed evil...  We play from their who know where it when end up.  (But they will stay NPC and their loyalties are at the digression of the DMs/GMs.)




Good! (Since the same issue finally clears Spirit of the Millville disaster.  )


Just asking for continuity reasons (regarding the game setting):

After the "return to Cobra" and Snake-eyes futile rescue attempt, the government doesn't disband GI JOE, but instead get's rid of some of the (too) numerous standard Joes and adds the Greenshirts to combat Cobra?


Folkert


----------



## Roy (Oct 24, 2003)

I came in to the thread 2 pages into the link what are my options? Joes, Cobras or both?


----------



## Douane (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi Roy,

welcome to the boards!


Everyone gets to pick two Joes, one primary choice and one secondary.
In addition to this one self-created "greenshirt".


Folkert


----------



## Roy (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay *Falcon* and Duke for secondary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Douane, thanks for the assist. 

Roy, done and done.


----------



## snakesau (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey hey mate,

Replying from PM. I'll be in for sure, any greenies been used??

If not:

snakesau: sci-fi, shockwave.


laters,


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Snakesau, yes we are using greenies or at least that's the plan so far.  I will in all honesty need more DMs/GMs to pull it off.  That said let me know what your green shirts name is.

Done and done on your characters. 

Sci-Ji is your primary right?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 24, 2003)

Have the guidelines for character creation been decided yet?

I'm getting a sense that level 8 or so will be the starting point (My primary guy is an E-6 I believe- what does that do in the scheme?). What about point buy for stats? I'd recommend 36, which is the same as  Living Spycraft, and gives rather larger than life figures (rather Joe like as I see it). Once those two details are determined I can begin character creation. 

buzzard


----------



## Roy (Oct 24, 2003)

Question: 
Are we going to do this old way?  A GM posts a mission and players sign up for it?  I like to suggest instead of doing that a few small long-term squads are formed that teams players up who have a similiar posting rates and character specialities.   For example there are 3 players who can post twice a day and 4 twice a week.   You can make the first 3 one team and the 4 another.  You will also have to be willing to NPC players who are gone.  I want to see one Joe RPG last.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2003)

Buzz, I don't really know yet.  Is the buy point system the same as D&D?  (1:1 till 14, extra.) I'm hoping my books show up today...   (I got an email saying it was shipped yesterday so it would be a small miracle but I've come to expect them from FRP games)

Roy, unsure of how we will divide the group but right now I'm the only GM so a division is not possible.


----------



## snakesau (Oct 26, 2003)

Cool. My primary joe will be sci fi. As for greenies code-name, when do you need it by??

Gotta look for the old one I had.


----------



## Morgenstern (Oct 30, 2003)

For basic feats for Spirit I’d recommend Animal Partner (AA), Mystic (SFA), and Track (SEH).
For his sixth sense, I’d say either go for 2 levels of Fixer to pick up evasion, or take the Guardian Presence feat (or both  ).

Base classes – Probably soldier with a touch of fixer, but the best choice is definitely Scout (SG-1). I’ve attached the first 5 levels in case no one has that book.

Prestige class you should look towards Hunter (Sol/Whl) which is a big-time tracker class. If you want to push the control and usefulness of his bird, a level or two of tamer will be useful.

If the full Scout class is available, then mix heavy on scout and dash of soldier or fixer, skipping prestige classes (upper levels of scout includes most hunter abilities).

*Animal Partner (From AA)*
You have an indispensable pet, mount, or other animal companion that can accompany you on missions.
*Prerequisites:* Agent level 3+, Handle Animal skill 6+ ranks, personal budget must include an animal.
*Benefit:* Select any animal in your personal budget. The animal’s BP cost is not increased by the domesticated and trained qualities (see page XX). It gains the clever quality if it does not already possess it. It also receives a number of bonus vitality points equal to your agent level times its Constitution bonus (minimum of your agent level in bonus vitality).
If the animal is Medium-size or larger, you and it both gain the benefits of the Wolf Pack Basics feat with respect to each other’s flanking positions only (i.e. you only benefit from the feat if the two of you are flanking an opponent opposite one another). If the animal is Small or smaller, its size bonus to defense is doubled.
The animal receives (and may use) no action dice, but you may spend your own action dice to assist it and activate any of its abilities that require action dice. Likewise, it receives no budget, but you may spend your personal or mission budget to acquire items for it (teaching it to use these items is your problem). You are assumed to have all documents necessary for you to legally possess the animal, regardless of local laws or any endangered status it may possess.
The animal always recognizes you as its primary trainer. It will never intentionally attack you, even if you critically fail a Handle Animal check with it.
Special: You may take this feat a number of times equal to 1 plus your Charisma bonus. The Handle Animal prerequisite for each successive instance of the feat increases by 2 (so you must have 8+ ranks in Handle Animal to take the feat a second time, 10+ ranks the third time, and so on). The benefits of this feat may not be applied to the same animal multiple times.
If the animal is killed, you may apply the benefits of this feat to a new animal, following the standard rules for replacing a deceased animal that was part of your personal budget (page XX).

*Mystic (From SFA)*
	The forces of the unseen world have peculiar resonance for you.
*Benefit:* Your action dice are considered one die type larger than you normally receive for your agent level (e.g. d4s become d6s, d8s become d10s). Further, you count as 2 bonded followers when participating in any mystic event (including one you are performing).

*Glimpse (From SFA)*
You have flashes and occasional visions about the future.
*Prerequisites:* Mystic, Knowledge (Occult) skill 1+.
*Benefit:* Once per session, during a session in which you or your team will face a life-threatening challenge, the Game Control must secretly make a Knowledge (Occult) check for you with a DC of 20. If the roll succeeds, he must describe the challenge as a simple 1-3 second flash of what is to come. The GC may be as vague and misleading as he wishes, but cannot lie about the challenge. The GC may spend one of his action dice to forego this roll for this session.

*Guardian Presence (From SFA)*
	Sometimes it seems as if… something… is watching out for you.
*Prerequisites:* Cha 13+, Mystic.
*Benefit:* At the start of each session, you may give one action die to the Game Control to hold for you. At any time during the session, he may decide that your agent is in great peril and secretly add the maximum value of the held action die to one of your rolls. The maximum value of the action die must have an impact on the result of your roll or the GC may not use it for you. If the die is not used by the end of the session you gain two additional action dice at the beginning of the next session.

Animal stats for _Spycraft_ (From AA)

*Raptor (4 BP):* This generic entry represents most common birds of prey such as hawks and falcons.
CR 1/3 (1d4 vitality die). SZ Tiny; v/wp 4/3; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd. 10 ft., fly 60 ft.; Def 17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 dodge); Atk: claws +5 (1d4-2); Face 1 square; Reach none; SA none; SQ DAY; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6; Skills: Listen +6, Spot +14. Feats: Weapon Finesse (claws).

*Scout*
	With so many operations taking place on worlds with little or no technological infrastructure, the SGC finds itself with a pressing need for operatives with experience in primitive conditions. A team without a scout may find itself unable to adapt, maneuver, or survive if cut off from the Stargate.
*Abilities:* The scout must be able to survive in an alien environment without logistical support. This makes the scout’s Wisdom and Constitution scores of paramount importance.
*Vitality:* 1d10 plus Con modifier per level.

*Class Skills*
	The scout’s class skills and key abilities are:

*Class Skill (Key Ability)*
Balance (Dex)
Climb (Str)
Concentration (Wis)
Craft (Int)
Cultures (Wis)
Driver (Dex)
First Aid (Wis)
Gather Information (Cha)
Handle Animal (Cha)
Hide (Dex)
Innuendo (Wis)
Jump (Str)
Listen (Wis)
Move Silently (Dex)
Search (Int)
Sport (Str or Dex)
Spot (Wis)
Survival (Wis)
Swim (Str)
Tumble (Dex)

*Skill Points at 1st Level:* (6 + Int modifier) × 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 6 + Int modifier.

*Class Features*
	The following are class features of the scout.

*Starting Feats:* The scout begins play with the following feats.
	Armor Group Proficiency (Light)
	Armor Group Proficiency (Medium)
	Armor Group Proficiency (Heavy)
	Weapon Group Proficiency (Melee)
	Weapon Group Proficiency (Hurled)
	Weapon Group Proficiency (Handgun)
	Weapon Group Proficiency (Rifle)

*Trailblazer:* The scout’s primary responsibility is ensuring that every member of his team survives the hostile environments sometimes encountered beyond the gate. The scout may spend one action die to grant the benefits of any one terrain feat he already possesses to each member of his team. The scout may grant the benefits of any number of terrain feats to his teammates, up to the number of terrain feats he possesses, at a cost of one action die per feat granted. This effect lasts for the duration of the current scene. This is the scout’s core ability.
*Stalker:* Beginning at 1st level, and for every class level gained thereafter, the scout gains 1 additional skill point which must be spent on the Survival skill.
	The scout also gains the Outdoorsman feat. All prerequisites for this feat – including minimum skill ranks – are waived.
*Rough Living:* The scout’s time spent living in the wilds toughens him against cuts and bruises. At 2nd level, he gains a +2 natural armor bonus to his Defense (this bonus stacks with armor and class Defense bonuses, even though armor and class Defense bonuses don’t stack with one another). The scout also gains a +2 competence bonus with all saves made against environmental natural dangers.
*Bushmaster:* At 3rd level, the scout gains one bonus basic combat or terrain feat. He must meet all prerequisites for the feat before choosing it.
	At 5th level, the scout gains one additional basic combat or terrain feat, with the same restrictions.
*Sneak Attack:* At 4th level, the precision of the scout’s blows causes additional damage. The scout gains a +1d6 sneak attack bonus to damage when either flanking a target or attacking a target who is currently denied his Dexterity bonus to Defense (including a target who is flat-footed or immobilized). This bonus increases by an additional +1d6 at 8th level and for every 4 class levels gained thereafter.
	This bonus is only applied to ranged attacks when the target is within 1 range increment. Beyond that, the accuracy needed to hit the target’s vitals cannot be managed.
	The scout may make a sneak attack with any weapon (or unarmed attack) – even a weapon that deals subdual damage. However, he cannot use a weapon that deals normal damage to inflict subdual damage during a sneak attack, even by accepting the standard –4 penalty to do so. Further, he cannot make autofire or strafe attack actions when making a sneak attack. Finally, the scout may not sneak attack targets who are immune to critical hits, who have total concealment, or whose vitals are out of reach.


```
[b]The Scout
	Base	Fort	Ref	Will	Def	Init	
Lvl	Att	Save	Save	Save	Bon	Bon	BP	GP	Special[/b]
1	+0	+2	+1	+0	+0	+1	2	0	Stalker, starting feats, 
									[i]trailblazer[/i]
2	+1	+3	+2	+0	+1	+2	4	1	Rough living +2
3	+2	+3	+2	+1	+1	+3	6	2	Bushmaster
4	+3	+4	+2	+1	+2	+3	8	3	Sneak attack +1d6
5	+3	+4	+3	+1	+2	+4	10	3	Bushmaster
```


If you drop by the Spycraft forums, I'm sure someone'll be happy to stat up an eagle for you . (slightly bigger/tougher, and the BP cost isn't terribly prohibitive...)

Hope this helps


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay people my books are here, and have been for a few days, I think I will pick up the rest of the class books.

I have a "basic" idea for a mission, it will need sneaky skills and will not be an open firefight, but it's going to talk a long time for me to find the time to get this started.  My workload has shifted, and the navy has plans for me...  A lot more of my free time is up in smoke also cause of this and I barely have time to run my few PC pbp games.  That means the game is on hold.

This game isn't dead, but it will need a much longer time for it to start and for that I'm sorry.

36 points for those who want to make characters is fine.


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey just keep me posted (I'm kinda busy myself too, moving and all) I and I assume others will still be interested in doing this.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 6, 2003)

Roy said:
			
		

> Hey just keep me posted (I'm kinda busy myself too, moving and all) I and I assume others will still be interested in doing this.




I'll be patient. Ok so it's a 36 point buy. What level are we doing?

buzzard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I'll be patient. Ok so it's a 36 point buy. What level are we doing?
> 
> buzzard



hmmm do level 10, straight across the board with no deviations for rank...  I have a feeling my game will be fatal even at that level.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 7, 2003)

I would love to get in on this game!!  I do not have the Spycraft books, but I can.  I have the Stargate SG-1 book and like it a lot.  My pick for characters would be
Tunnel Rat/Mercer

If you need someone to play Snake Eyes I will do it.  If not I will stick with my above choices.  Or the 50 or so other choices bouncing around my head...

For a Greenshirt I will go with an Air Force Pararescue character (the Joes need more medics!!).  I don't have a name in mind yet.

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I would love to get in on this game!!  I do not have the Spycraft books, but I can.  I have the Stargate SG-1 book and like it a lot.



Welcome, their suppose to be alot system wise so I can't blame you for that.   Plus, we are always looking for more GMs too.  



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> My pick for characters would be: Tunnel Rat/Mercer



Done and Done, good choices too. 



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> If you need someone to play Snake Eyes I will do it.  If not I will stick with my above choices.  Or the 50 or so other choices bouncing around my head...



I hear you their so many Joes so little time...   I don't need Snake Eyes in my game so only play him if you want to.  (goes for anyone else.)



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> For a Greenshirt I will go with an Air Force Pararescue character (the Joes need more medics!!).  I don't have a name in mind yet.



Interesting idea, let me know when you get a name.  If your wanting name ideas.
Angel
Mercy

Though they do sound feminine to me...


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 8, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone, what exactly are you looking for from a GM?  Do you have a general idea of what you want them to run or do you just want more GMs so there can be more players.

Just wondering 

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, what exactly are you looking for from a GM?  Do you have a general idea of what you want them to run or do you just want more GMs so there can be more players.
> 
> Just wondering
> 
> Nuke



Basically so others can play...  My Game will not have a “cartoon” fill to it and will be based more upon real world stuff.  I’m even toying around with the idea of a splinter group from cobra that is much more vicious/cruel/unforgiving, more like real terrorists.

Obviously that's sorta dark and not for every GM or players.   but that's what my idea calls for it seems.


----------



## garyh (Nov 8, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Basically so others can play...  My Game will not have a “cartoon” fill to it and will be based more upon real world stuff.  I’m even toying around with the idea of a splinter group from cobra that is much more vicious/cruel/unforgiving, more like real terrorists.
> 
> Obviously that's sorta dark and not for every GM or players.   but that's what my idea calls for it seems.




I suggest calling the more vicious faction *Black Fang*.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> I suggest calling the more vicious faction Black Fang



Good name, I have my own ideas but I might steal that.  I would give you my ideas but a short goggle session later you could have a major clue...


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2003)

You could also just make Cobra more vicious and cut throat.   Ever think of starting from the begining and draw ideas from real life terrorist events in the 80's.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't like seeing the interest in this thread dropping!! 
If I can pick up the core Spycraft book in the next 2 weeks I will help run, how's that sound?

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I don't like seeing the interest in this thread dropping!!
> If I can pick up the core Spycraft book in the next 2 weeks I will help run, how's that sound?
> 
> Nuke



Nuke, the interest isn't dropping at least on my side it will take time to get my stuff up in running...  I need to make floor plans and I want to try and do them right.  Also I need to make the bad guys are at least the major characters.

All that said, get the books, and get cracking I need not be the first GM to get this show on the road.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone,
Didn't mean to say there was no interest, especially on your part.  Just like to see the thread stay active.
I realize there is a lot to do.  I am converting one of my pbp characters from D20 Modern to Stargate and working on npc's for a game on Sunday.   The good news is I picked up the core Spycraft book along with the Modern Arms Guide today.  I also have the Soldier/Wheelman  guide on hold.  So as soon as I get these other silly characters out of the way I am all about G.I.Joe/Spycraft.

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2003)

Nuke, awesome!   I have the other two class books.  I ended up buying them on a serious discount.  I also have the modern Arms Guide also.


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> So as soon as I get these *other silly characters *out of the way I am all about G.I.Joe/Spycraft.
> 
> Nuke




Ah hem . . . . 'other silly characters'???

Keia
GM of that other silly game

ps. sorry for the hijack!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> ps. sorry for the hijack!



No need to worry, I'll consider it a free bump.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 15, 2003)

D'OH!!
He's following me!!!
Keia you interested in joining up with the Joes?

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> D'OH!!
> He's following me!!!
> Keia you interested in joining up with the Joes?




I have some interest, yeah.  Just not as familiar with some of them as others are.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> I have some interest, yeah.  Just not as familiar with some of them as others are.
> 
> Keia



Well I'm more than willing to help.  What type of character are you looking for? 

I'm at work so no chat...  Post here or send me a PM, or Email, smoke signal...  wait I'm stuck inside with no windows the last one will not work...


----------



## buzzard (Nov 15, 2003)

I intend to get off my rump and figure out the characters this weekend. Do you want them posted to this thread, or are you going to start a new one for the Joes?

buzzard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll make a thread for their posting...  I'll also toss a link when it's up and also at the beginning of this thread.

I plan on having a template for their sheets so be willing to adjust to it, or wait till I have it up, as it's my plan for the weekend also.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm down for this.  First Choice Hit & Run, second choice is a greenshirt named Twilight.


----------



## NekoAli (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, I'm interested in the role of Scarlett. Not sure who I would take as a backup/secondary yet though... have to think on that a bit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> I'm down for this.  First Choice Hit & Run, second choice is a greenshirt named Twilight.



Done.   Let me know when you think of a secoundary.



			
				NekoAli said:
			
		

> Well, I'm interested in the role of Scarlett. Not sure who I would take as a backup/secondary yet though... have to think on that a bit.




Cool, glad to see someone picked her up.   If your looking for more females Joes let me know and I can get you a list of them.   (and info)


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2003)

Hello to all late-comers to this thread! 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, glad to see someone picked her up.   If your looking for more females Joes let me know and I can get you a list of them.   (and info)




Well, immediately to mind come:

Jinx (perhaps a bit too similiar to Scarlett, though with Ninja goodness  )
Cover Girl (Armor Specialist)
Lady Jaye (Commando, 'though Lady'  )


Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Jinx (perhaps a bit too similiar to Scarlett, though with Ninja goodness  )



How is Jinx to similiar to Scarlett?

Now Glenda and Quarrel might be too similar but not jinx/ 

BTW all the ladies he listed and I listed are playable.


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2003)

"How is Jinx to similiar to Scarlett?"

Certainly not character-wise, but in regard to their main abilities/specialities: Infiltration, unarmed combat /close combat.

(Of course I assume most of us are going for different specialities in their primary and secondary choices; I sure did. Otherwise I could have just taken Ripcord and Airborne and still have some of that native american mystic feel in the mix.  )

[Notice the interesting tidbit that, when the original Joes were recruited Scarlett got to beat them up, while after re-installment Jinx fulfilled that role.]

Folkert


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 18, 2003)

Ooh; I want my secondary to be Sergeant Slaughter.

YO JOE!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Ooh; I want my secondary to be Sergeant Slaughter.



Sorry man, I don't think he will mess well with the concept I want this to be and that is a fairly realistic Joe team.

I knew I had left someone off the no play list...  The Frudge is on the no play list also.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2003)

Short inquiry from the "german guy":

I remember Larry Hama complaining about this, too and several answers on the letter-pages that the "real Sgt. Slaughter" was no part of the GiJoe-verse. So whom is this referring to? Could anybody please enlighten me?

Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

Sgt. Slaughter was a very popular professional wrestler in the mid to late 80’s.  He was a mail in offer for flag points darning the same time.  He even managed to make it on the cartoon, voiced by the real Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks, Brother S.! 

Always suspected something like that, but it's nice to be sure.

BTW, he made it into the comics, too. Though always with the above-mentioned insistence on "He's got nothing to do with the 'real' Sgt. Slaughter.".


Folkert


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone,

As far as joes go, I think my choice first would be Stalker, then Ambush (followed by Red Spot if there was a problem with either of the first two).

I'm still thinking about a greenhorn.

Keia


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2003)

Keia, I called Stalker (and Rock & Roll).

Of course, I don't actually have the book or anything...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Of course, I don't actually have the book or anything...



Their he goes trying to back out...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> As far as joes go, I think my choice first would be Stalker, then Ambush (followed by Red Spot if there was a problem with either of the first two).



I have you down for Ambush and Red Spot, cool?   

(Sorry about the lack luster effort on my pm reply)


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah I remember Slaughter's comic appearance I think it was just one issue.   I think I might like to GM a squad of Cobra no named new recruits but I have another game systems in mind.


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Their he goes trying to back out...




I'm insulted.  I'm leaving this game.


 

Okay, no, I'm not.


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2003)

Roy said:
			
		

> Yeah I remember Slaughter's comic appearance I think it was just one issue.   I think I might like to GM a squad of Cobra no named new recruits but I have another game systems in mind.




That'd rule, if it was D20 Modern or Mutants and Masterminds.


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2003)

Roy said:
			
		

> Yeah I remember Slaughter's comic appearance I think it was just one issue.   [...]




Just to be nitpicky: It were three at least. 

[Don't have access to the comics right now, so the numbers might be slightly off, though they shouldn't.]


#48 (First appearance; knocking ZARTAN out)

#51/52 (Chase of escaping dreadnoks)

Further appearances after this I can't seem to remember at the moment.


Folkert


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think Sgt Slaughter is a bit to over the top to get by as a player character.  As an npc I can see it, but as a pc he would be just too much.

Nuke


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I think Sgt Slaughter is a bit to over the top to get by as a player character.  As an npc I can see it, but as a pc he would be just too much.
> 
> Nuke



 Then my second choice would be Low-Light.

And I was gonna play Sergeant Slaughter as an over-the-top, no crap-taken, none given, drill instructor cross between R. Lee Ermey; I was also gonna tie him in to Twilight, my greenshirt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Then my second choice would be Low-Light.




Low-Light has been claimed.  The list is  here.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> That'd rule, if it was D20 Modern or Mutants and Masterminds.




Only ones I'm really familiar with is Palladium and the old Starwars system.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 20, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Low-Light has been claimed.  The list is  here.



 Oops; sorry about that.  I'll pick Law & Order(the M.P. and his dog) then as my secondary, if that's alright.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Oops; sorry about that.  I'll pick Law & Order(the M.P. and his dog) then as my secondary, if that's alright.



Awesome choice.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 23, 2003)

BUMPing this back to the top and asking the question: When are we gonna start?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> asking the question: When are we gonna start?




That is THE question.  We start as soon as a GM has their mission ready to go.  

If you asking about my mission:  It’s planed out but I needed to order a few books and some software to make it as well as I can.  Also my job is demanding of me right now.  So my start date is unknown.  Also I’m sure there is more than a few people who will be going away for the holidays so I’m tempted to delay till after then but we will see.


Everyone else, go ahead and start making your characters.  I think we agreed on Level 10 and 36 buy points.  My template is taking to long and I'll copy your work over to it when it's done.  

If you don't have the books say so, if you have the books and are willing to help others please do so.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't have the books, and with X-mas coming up, I don't think I'll have the money to buy them until after the new year.

Also, once I get my books(like I said, not until January or so), I'd be happy to GM; lovin the GI Joe.


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2003)

Someone will have to make Falcon and Dukey up for me 

Maybe we should give thoughts about continutity?   Sure we are playing the Joes but what the setting (year, etc).   All the GMs should cooridnate their mission to reflect an over all story.  It will be fun for the players if they think failure on their mission might have serious effects on all future missions for all the Joes.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2003)

I have volunteered to GM.  I have picked up the books and have started reading over them this past week.  I want to talk with Brother Shatterstone about some specifics before I can deliver anything exciting.  And from his first posts it is my understanding that there are to be Joe casualties.  (The man has a post for K.I.A.).  
Also more than happy to help make player characters.

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

Roy, that is the plan also Joe’s on one Mission will not be on another, this way if they do die their not going to FUBAR another mission.  Now some of my plans call for real targets but no one from the real world is going to be in the games.  AKA their names where changed to protect the innocent. 

As for the timeline I'm uncertain, I do not want to have the events in the comic book/TV show dictate to outcome of this.  AKA the death of certian Joes, and members of cobra, etc.

Nuke, cool I'll add you to the GM list now.   I'm at work but note my chat information and we can talk this over in real time.  Shot me an email if your really Gun Ho about this.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 24, 2003)

Since I will finally be getting off my duff to do my characters soon, I will be happy to help others in character design. I am not the most familliar with the Joes, so anyone who want me to try to write up the character should provide me with a description of what abilities you think are relevent. This does not mean game mechanics, but rather- he's really sneaky, he is good with machineguns, he's a good sniper, he can repair anything, etc. I should be able to work-up most anything within the Spycraft rules as they are quite flexible. Anything I can't handle Morgenstern will be able to cover. 

buzzard


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2003)

I will need help with Stalker and Rock & Roll, as I don't have the books.  Their bios are linked below:

http://www.starwars-rpg.net/swfa/jmm/joe/stalker.html

http://www.starwars-rpg.net/swfa/jmm/joe/rr.html

Thanks!


----------



## buzzard (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok first I'll list my own, then I'll list Garyh's in another post. 
Also, I'm not being completely kosher with the budget points. I think people will likely run into that problem a lot trying to equip their Joes within the constraints of the budget point system. 

Low Light

Soldier 10
Department: Urban Assault. 
Str 12
Dex 18
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 14
Chr 10

Vitality 85
Wounds 12

Defense 19
DR 6

Fortitude +8
Reflex +8
Will +5

BAB +10
Melee +11
Ranged +14

Skills:
Balance +10
Climb +10
Demolitions +8
Electronics +8
First Aid +8
Hide +13
Intimidate +4
Listen +6
Jump +6
Spot +20
Survival +15
Swim +7
Use Rope +13

Feats:
Weapon Focus  (M21)					
Far Shot
Extreme Range 										Increased Precision 									Point Blank Shot 									Precise Shot										Bullseye 										Marksman 										Sniper 											Alertness 													
Equipment:
M21 Sniper Rifle +15 4d4+4 damage 17-20 threat
SOCOM .45 ACP +14 1d12+2 damage 18-20 threat
Night Vision Goggles
Kevlar BDUs
Kevlar Helmet
Encrypted tactical Radio	
GPS unit
binoculars



Recoil	
Soldier 10
Department: Home Office

Str 14
Dex 16
Con 16
Int 14
Wis 10
Chr 10

Vitality: 105
Wounds: 16

Defense 18
DR 6
Fortitude +10
Reflex +8
Will +3

BAB 10
Melee+12
Ranged +13

Skills:
Balance +7
Climb +15
Demolitions +7
Hide +20
Jump +9
Move Silently +19
Survival +9
Swim +8
Use Rope +9

Feats:
Endurance										Run												Point Blank Shot 									Speed Trigger										Rapid Shot 										Controlled Burst									Improved Equilibrium 									Stealthy 										Advanced Skill Mastery 								Talented (hide)														
Equipment:
Colt M4A1 SOPMOD 5.56mm	+13 4d4 +2 damage threat 20
SOCOM .45 ACP +13 1d12 +2 damage threat	19-20
Kevlar Helmet
Kevlar BDU
GPS receiver
Encrypted tactical radio																			
buzzard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Buzzard, belay that.  If you can would you copy Low light to the fallowing thread:

RG 

All characters need to go there.  I'm doing this so everyone knows where the current copy of said character is.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm going by the listings on the pages you cited. If you have any requests for modifications, I will be happy to do them. 

Rock & Roll
Soldier 10
Department: Infantry

Str 16
Dex 14
Con 18
Int 10
Wis 12
Chr 10

Vitality 115
Wounds 18

Defense 17
DR 6
Fort:+11
Reflex:+7
Will:+6

BAB +10
Melee +13
Ranged +12

Skills:
Climb +11
Drive +12
First Aid +7
Intimidate +9
Sport (surfing) +12
Spot +7
Swim +16
Tumble +8

Feats:
Iron Will										Machine Gun Basics									Machine Gun Mastery								
Point Blank Shot 									Lay Down Fire 									 Coordinate Fire 									Speed Trigger											Rapid Shot 					
Controlled Burst		
Controlled Strafe 		

Equipment:
M249 SAW +12 4d4+2 damage threat 20
SOCOM .45 ACP +12 1d12+2 threat 19-20
Kevlar helmet
Kevlar BDU
Encrypted Tactical Radio																	


Stalker
Soldier 2/ Pointman 8
Department: Military Ops

Str 14
Dex 14
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 12
Chr 16

Vitality 85
Wounds 12

Defense 17
DR 6

Fortitude+8
Reflex+8
Will+7

BAB +8
Melee +10
Ranged +10

Skills:
Climb +7
Computers +5
Demolitions +7
Diplomacy +6
Driver +7
First Aid +4
Gather Information +5
Hide +10
Languages +8
Move Silently +10
Pilot +8
Search +7
Sense Motive +5
Sport (parachuting) +12
Spot +6
Survival +7
Swim +7
Use rope +7

Feats:
Machine Gun Basics									Point Blank Shot 									Lay Down Fire 									Speed Trigger										Rapid Shot 										Controlled Burst									Martial Arts																
Equipment 
Colt M4A1 SOPMOD 5.56mm +13 4d4 damage threat 20
SOCOM .45 ACP +13 1d12 damage threat 19-20
Kevlar helmet
Kevlar BDU
Encrypted Tactical Radio
GPS Receiver


----------



## Douane (Nov 25, 2003)

Buzzard, 

could you please list the class levels for Recoil and Stalker?


BTW, did you with "human = +1 feat, +1 skill point per level"?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## buzzard (Nov 25, 2003)

Garyh, if those versions are acceptable to you, why don't you move them over to the new thread so they are under your name. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Nov 25, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Buzzard,
> 
> could you please list the class levels for Recoil and Stalker?
> 
> ...




Class levels are listed: Soldier 10 (we are using Spycraft rules).
Also in Spycraft you don't use races, you use department (which, now that your mention it, I forgot to list in all cases- oops). 

buzzard


----------



## Douane (Nov 25, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Class levels are listed: Soldier 10 (we are using Spycraft rules).
> Also in Spycraft you don't use races, you use department (which, now that your mention it, I forgot to list in all cases- oops).
> 
> buzzard





Just for my defense: I simply asked because neither Stalker nor Recoil ddid have their class levels listed in this thread. 

Folkert


----------



## buzzard (Nov 25, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Just for my defense: I simply asked because neither Stalker nor Recoil ddid have their class levels listed in this thread.
> 
> Folkert




Sloppy typing on my part. Recoil is Soldier 10, and Stalker is Soldier2/Pointman8. I guess I'd better do some editing. 

buzzard


----------



## Douane (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry, Buzzard!

Hope I did not offend you!

I never played actually played spycraft, only once (!)designed a character who never saw use, so I tend to disassemble given PC's and try to reengineer them to further my understanding of the creation process.


Folkert


----------



## buzzard (Nov 25, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sorry, Buzzard!
> 
> Hope I did not offend you!
> 
> ...




No offense taken. I was just sloppy. It's good that somebody called  me on it so I could fix it and not continue to look like a fool. 

buzzard


----------



## Douane (Nov 25, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> No offense taken.




Thanks!


Folkert


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll need alot of help on Duke and Falcon.   I think I know some of the attribute terms (just from guessing) but I'm not sure on the numbers or skill system.  Ideally I like see these character as first intended from their 1st file cards.  

Duke:
http://www.yojoe.com/filecard/83/duke.shtml

Str (average)
Dex (average)
Con (average)
Int (above average)
Wis (average)
Chr (above average)

Skills should reflects an veteran airborne soldier, with a bit of a knack for languages, small arms and leadership.

Falcon:
http://www.yojoe.com/filecard/87/falcon.shtml

Str (average)
Dex (above average)
Con (above average)
Int (average)
Wis (average)
Chr (average)

Skills should reflect a rookie special force officer, with a bit of a knack first aid and demolitions.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 25, 2003)

Roy said:
			
		

> I'll need alot of help on Duke and Falcon.   I think I know some of the attribute terms (just from guessing) but I'm not sure on the numbers or skill system.  Ideally I like see these character as first intended from their 1st file cards.
> 
> Duke:
> http://www.yojoe.com/filecard/83/duke.shtml
> ...




I'll work on these tommorow. I have to run my Spycraft home game tonight. 

buzzard


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 26, 2003)

I have a question about character creation.  Are we using the Classes from Stargate as well?  They are pretty much the same (soldier, pointman) but they also have explorer, scientist and scout.  Mordhiem posted the Scout class earlier in this thread.  I was wondering, because I would like to add Scout for Tunnel Rat.  Brother Shatterstone, it is your call.  I am cool either way, I just need to know which to pick.

Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, it is your call.  I am cool either way, I just need to know which to pick.




I ordered that book too just in case.  I knew the system was the same in all that.  So yeah I'm fine with it.

I'm also fine with any feats from d20 games that meet the fallowing requirements:

1) They don't depend upon rules not in Spycraft.  (AoO etc)
2) They make sense for the modern area.  (Craft: Weaponsmithing)


A prime example of a feat that works is *Attractive* from M&M.


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Garyh, if those versions are acceptable to you, why don't you move them over to the new thread so they are under your name.
> 
> buzzard




Looks great to me, buzzard.  Thanks!  I'll go post them in the RG thread.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 26, 2003)

garyh, could you help me out with Hit & Run, and Law & Order?  I don't know anything about Spycraft so I can't be much help there, but here's their filecards:
http://www.yojoe.com/filecard/88/hitnrun.shtml
http://www.yojoe.com/filecard/87/law.shtml


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 26, 2003)

I posted Tunnel Rat in the other thread last night.  I am going out of town to the Mid Ohio Comic Con this weekend, but as of next week I will be more than happy to make any characters that need made!!  It was a lot of fun!!

Nuke


----------



## buzzard (Nov 26, 2003)

OK here's Duke. 
Also, I may have forgotten some skill synergies on the previous postings, so I will be going back and checking. 
As before, if you find them to be acceptable, post them in the Rogue's Gallery so they are under your name. 

*Duke*

Soldier 5/Pointman 5
Department: Home Office

Str 12
Dex 12
Con 12
Int 16
Wis 12
Chr 16

Vitality 85
Wounds 12

Defense 13
DR 6

BAB +8
Melee +9
Ranged +9

Skills
Cryptography 5
Cultures 6
Demolitions 7
Diplomacy 11
Driver 6
Escape Artist 2
First Aid 5
Gather Information 7
Hide 7
Intimidate 7
Jump 6
Languages 7
Listen 6
Move Silently 6
Sport (Skydiving) 6
Spot 6
Swim 7
Survival 7

Feats:
Far Shot										
Point Blank Shot 									Lay Down Fire 									Precise Shot										Speed Trigger										Quick Reload 										Rapid Shot 										Controlled Burst									Jungle Training										

Equipment:
Kevlar BDUs
Colt M4A1 SOPMOD 5.56mm +9 4d4 +2 damage threat 20
SOCOM .45 ACP +9 1d12 damage threat 19-20	
Encrypted Tactical Radio
Binoculars
Night Vision Goggles	

*Falcon*

Soldier 10
Department: Infantry

Str 12
Dex 16
Con 18
Int 10
Wis 12
Chr 12

Vitality 115
Wounds 18

Defense 18
DR 6

BAB 10
Melee +11
Ranged +13

Skills:
Climb 9
Demolitions 13
Drive 9
First Aid 13
Jump 5
Languages 3
Sport(Skydiving) 7
Spot 10
Survival 7

Feats:
Coolness Under Fire									Sidestep 	
Point Blank Shot 									Lay Down Fire 									Coordinate Fire 									Precise Shot										Bullseye 										Speed Trigger										Rapid Shot 										Controlled Burst																			
Equipment:										Kevlar BDUs
Colt M4A1 SOPMOD 5.56mm +13 4d4 +2 damage threat 20
SOCOM .45 ACP +13 1d12 damage threat 19-20	
Encrypted Tactical Radio
Night Vision Goggles


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks good then again I'm not a expert in this system


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks good then again I'm not a expert in this system


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 27, 2003)

buzzard,
How are you coming up with all this cool gear for your guys?  I am jealous!!  Is there a bundle I don't have access to that you have them picking up.  I know my guy couldn't afford all that cool stuff.  Thanks!!

Nuke

"Where does he get those wonderful toys." - the Joker


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> buzzard,
> How are you coming up with all this cool gear for your guys?  I am jealous!!  Is there a bundle I don't have access to that you have them picking up.  I know my guy couldn't afford all that cool stuff.  Thanks!!




BTW your using military gear at the taxpayers expense...  With that in mind, "Take what you want, but use what you take."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> BTW your using military gear at the taxpayers expense...  With that in mind, "Take what you want, but use what you take."




So we are outfitting them practically and not using budget points?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> So we are outfitting them practically and not using budget points?



Correct, and remember that the ones on my mission will want to be caring a light load.  (you online?)


----------



## buzzard (Nov 27, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> buzzard,
> How are you coming up with all this cool gear for your guys?  I am jealous!!  Is there a bundle I don't have access to that you have them picking up.  I know my guy couldn't afford all that cool stuff.  Thanks!!
> 
> Nuke
> ...




I just sort of assumed that the Joes having the stuff they are supposed to have was more important than budget points. Luckily the GC agreed. 

buzzard


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 27, 2003)

No problem here!  Like I said, I just want to get some cooler stuff myself!  Thanks guys.
Nuke

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 28, 2003)

Everyone,
I am leaving in the morning for the Mid Ohio Con.  I will be back Sunday night or Monday morning.   I will see you all again then.  I am going over to post Mercer in the other thread if anyone wants to check him out.
Oh yeah!  Word is there is a sniper running around down in the Columbus area-wish me luck!

Nuke


----------



## Douane (Dec 1, 2003)

Brother S.,

did you get my email from the 29th?

Just wondering, because I seem to have developed some email troubles lately.


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 7, 2003)

a quick BUMP back to the top.

I still need someone to gen up my two PCs; I'd help but I don't have Spycraft and my google-fu is weak, so I can't really find info on them beyond the Yo Joe site.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 8, 2003)

Blackshirt 5,
I would be happy to work on your characters this week.

Everyone,
I am making some great progress on my campaign.  I could probably start in  about a week, but was thinking I should wait until after Christmas.  Any input?

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I am making some great progress on my campaign.  I could probably start in  about a week, but was thinking I should wait until after Christmas.




I'm glad someone's is...  I'm at about the point of canceling mine.   As for starting before Christmas, it depends upon your players, as I’m sure not all of the players have big Christmas plans.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 8, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm glad someone's is...  I'm at about the point of canceling mine.   As for starting before Christmas, it depends upon your players, as I’m sure not all of the players have big Christmas plans.




I will have access through Christmas myself, so I can go whenever. 

buzzard


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

Same here; I'm gonna be around for Christmas.


----------



## Roy (Dec 10, 2003)

I won't be doing that that much.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 10, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm glad someone's is...  I'm at about the point of canceling mine.   As for starting before Christmas, it depends upon your players, as I’m sure not all of the players have big Christmas plans.



Brother Shatterstone,
If you decide not to run, you are still playing, right?

Everyone,
I would like to get an idea of who is still in and when they would like to start.  
I am thinking we need to get some characters made still so we should wait 2 weeks for Christmas.  Let me know your thoughts.
Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm still watching the thread, and my PC's are up and on the RG thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, If you decide not to run, you are still playing, right?




Only if your short on players others have been waiting long enough to play I wouldn't feel right by taking their spot.


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2003)

Here's an idea,
While a mission is being conducted we can also have an on going "HQ" topic for players/characters not on a mission.  Those players can play the Joes on their days off at the base drinking Yojoe cola.  It gives players waiting for a mission something to do that wouldn't require a GM or Cobra.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 14, 2003)

*TO EVERYONE STILL WANTING TO PLAY*

I am working on npcs and player characters right now. 
Judging from the posted characters in the other thread it looks like the Joes we have available right now are as follows:
_Rock N Roll/Stalker
Low Light/Recoil
Falcon/Duke_
I am working on _Hit & Run_ and _Law & Order_ right now, they should be posted Monday.

If you are interested in playing, please let me know if your character is done, or if you need them made.  I think for now we can pretty much go with primary characters and leave secondary for later.

Also, as far as equipment goes, I think I am going to create a 'Joe Bundle' that will be issued to everyone and they can pick extra gear from there.  

Any Questions?  Let me know what you think!

Nuke


----------



## Douane (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm still in; just ceased doing further work on Spirit till  we definitely got a game going on. 

I will mail you later today, as I've got some "suggestions" (pleadings?) regarding his creation. 


Folkert


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 14, 2003)

I've been watching this thread.  If you are still looking for a player I would like to play bullet proof or Rapid Fire.

Let me know if you need one more.  I don't have the books, but I will get them.  I would need help making a character in the mean time.

GE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> I will mail you later today, as I've got some "suggestions" (pleadings?) regarding his creation.



Nuke, him and me had talked about giving bonus feats, or basically extra feats to everyone, but I like heroics anyhow.  Anyhow, this is your baby now so you do as you see fit I was also looking at going to 12th level instead of tenth.

I'll try to get Torpedo done by Monday night but no guarantees.  Take everyone else that wants to play before me also.


----------



## Douane (Dec 14, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> I'm still in; just ceased doing further work on Spirit till  we definitely got a game going on.





Brother S.,

just re-read my post and wanted to get clear on this, just in case: The above wasn't meant as a slight against you in any way, but with the Battletech game that recently began to form on these boards, most of my spare-time went into that effort. 


Folkert


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 16, 2003)

blackshirt 5,
Here is my version of Hit and Run.  Let me know what you think.
Nuke

HIT & RUN
Brent Scott
Soldier 10 
Department: Urabn Assualt

STR 14
DEX 16
CON 16
INT 12
WIS 12
CHA 12

Vitality 107
Wounds 16
Defense 14
Initiative: +11
BAB: +10
-Unarmed:+12
-Melee: +12
-Ranged: +13
Speed:40'

FORT: +10
REFL: +8
WILL: +4


FEATS:
Armor Proficiency: Light, Medium, Heavy
Weapon Group Proficiency: Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical
Accurate
Damage Reduction 1/-
Armor Use (+2)
Weapon Specialization (2)
Portable Cover (1/4)
Run
Increased Speed
Mobility
Point Blank Shot
Sidestep
Shot On The Run
Diving Shot
Mountain Training
Grenade Basics
Grenade Mastery


SKILLS:
Balance +8
Climb +15
Demolitions +6
First Aid +6
Hide +5
Jump +7
Sport (Skydiving) +8
Spot +9
Survival +6
Tumble +8
Use Rope +13
Listen +7
Move Silently +16
Open Lock +9
Search +12
Spot +14
Survival +6
Tumble +9

Native Languages:
English, +1


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 19, 2003)

RECRUITMENT
ATTENTION ALL G.I. JOE TEAM PLAYERS!!

I am going to open up a new thread to get interest in this game started up again.  I think we lost some people so this will either bring them back or bring in some new blood.

Brother Shatterstone, I really hope you can still play.  I consider this your project and thank you for letting me jump into it.  Without you starting this thread I would never have gotten off of my butt to run a game, nor would I have picked up the Spycraft books.

*Anyone signed up to play in this thread will be signed up on my new thread.  Give us a post so we know you are still an active Joe!
*I am only taking one character per person.  If we loose someone we can come up with a back-up from there.  So if you want to choose a new character, now is the time to do so.  I have taken my name off the list, freeing up those characters for anyone who wants them (Let me know, I have the stats done).  
*Any character that has not been posted here will be 8th level.  Any 10th level character already made will be excepted, I am not going to ask anyone to remake a character.  Remember that you acquire additional Feats and Attribute points per the D&D Players Handbook.  I think most of our characters missed this concept.
*I will post the 'Joe Bundle' I mentioned so that everyone starts off with the same basic equipment.  This frees up budget points to buy cool gear since Uncle Sam is supplying all the common stuff.

Thanks!  I hope we all have a lot of fun with this!!
  NUKE

Brother Shatterstone; Torpedo 
Grayh; Rock n' Roll 
Samurai Jack31; Beach Head  
Mordhiem; Tripwire 
Duzzard; Lowlight 
Douane; Spirit 
Roy; Falcon 
Snakesau; Sci-Fi 
blackshirt5; Hit & Run 
NekoAli; Scarlett
Keia; Ambush


----------



## Roy (Dec 19, 2003)

I wanted to be a player.  I didn't know that being a 'Palyer'  was part of the deal.


----------



## Keia (Dec 19, 2003)

Roy said:
			
		

> I wanted to be a player.  I didn't know that being a 'Palyer'  was part of the deal.




Hey now, either you're in or you're out  . . . plus you have to be a team palyer, not just any palyer.  palyer, player  - whatever the GM wants. 

Keia


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 19, 2003)

I have now purchased the book and have a tenth level Bullet Proof; but don't know if you still want more Joes.  Let me know if I should post him

Yo Joe

GE


----------



## Douane (Dec 20, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Any character that has not been posted here will be 8th level.  Any 10th level character already made will be excepted, I am not going to ask anyone to remake a character.  Remember that you acquire additional Feats and Attribute points per the D&D Players Handbook.  I think most of our characters missed this concept. [...]





I'm very sorry, but I think I'll be out of the game then. I've had some big problems creating a working Spirit that satisfies this avid (and long-time) follower of the comic series  within the constraints of the Spycraft system and the 10 levels, but now going back two levels would surely throw me fully of the track.


Thanks for taking over, Nuke261, and keeping the Joes on this board alive. 

A great game and much fun to everyone playing!


Folkert


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 20, 2003)

Golden Eagle,
Go ahead and post Bullet Proof.  I would be happy to see him.

Folkert,
Go ahead and post your 10th level Spirit.  We have discussed him in email and I have been waiting to see him.  Hopefully with your extra Feats he works out okay.  

Roy and Keia,
Glad I could amuse you!!

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2003)

I'll work on getting Torpedo up soon; I haven't seen a new thread though.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2003)

The new thread is up!!
I have included ALL of you as potential players.  Let me know who is in or out, please.
Hope to see you there!!

Nuke

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72581


----------

